# Rope in the Crystal



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

There is a rope in Marble Falls (AKA Bitch Slap) on the Avalance to BRB section.


A raft had its bowline catch a rock. They had to cut the rope. The rope is river left ( not too far off center-left.)
It's hard to tell how long it is- seems like 15 feet or so. 

If you scout from the highway (just south of mm 60) you can see the rope in the third wave on the left.

Not sure how to get it out at these flows, so it may be in there until the water comes down.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Was it a commercial raft? If so, someone needs to contact the company and demand they remove the hazard they created. Ropes in the river are no bueno.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Not a commercial trip.

We contacted Pitkin county sheriff, who put us in contact with Carbondale Fire. They said that they had a swiftwater team, but won't put people in the water without someone being in imminent danger. The folks I talked with were't boaters.

We put a sign on river left at the eddy above the rapid.

I'm really not sure how to get it out at these flows. A livebait swimmer would just be flushed.
I've seen those rope reteival gadgets, but I'm doubtful that they would work, as the rope is short and the end is free. I assume the end would just slip out? Anybody know?

It's close enough to the left bank that a really long pole w/ a hook might grab it. 
Any arborists or anyone w/ a long pool hook in Carbondale?


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

*Rope is gone*

Looked for it when the water came down this weekend. No sign of the rope. Either someone pulled it or it came free (which seems unlikely.)

Either way it's no longer in the middle of the rapid. If anyone sees it downstream on a low water crystal run, please grab it. It's red.

Beers for whoever gets it (or already pulled it.)


----------

